# Engines other than B/S???



## Jace3809 (Mar 31, 2006)

I have a lawn care business and I am looking at some new equipment. I have always been a Briggs man. What can you guys tell me about the Kawasaki and Kohler engines? Are they any good. What about reliability? From what I read on this forum, the Honda's are not prized too well.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

The way I see it, briggs is cheaper to buy and cheaper/easier to fix, last almost or just as long, and are very reliable..... hondas are great engines, BUT are not cheap, same goes for most others. Tecumseh... thats your bottom of the barrel engine, some may have gotten good service out of some, I'm just not a fan of em... extremely cheaply made, usually end up throwing a connecting rod. I've still got a 12horse Industrial commercial still going thats 17 years old.... 2 previous owners that I knew personally, the first one kept the mower as a backup for commercial mowing.... it uses a little oil (oiling ring is either broken or worn out, will find out when I rebuild it) but starts right up every time, even if its been setting for 2 months.. and I literally beat the crap out of it ( rigged a string to the governor arm ). And another 8hp all aluminum engine on a murray rider from 1980 still going strong, right now needs a new trans though. Briggs, honda, kawi, kohler..... they are all strong, reliable engines.


----------



## Jace3809 (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for the great info. That eases my mind. I have a B/S 12.5 I/C that is at least 10 years old I think. All I do is keep the oil clean and and a new plug. Still going strong.


----------

